# First Dyno



## rtviper (Jan 31, 2007)

Got my first Dyno. It is okay, I need to do a little more work. The maggie is pulling down 7.2 with a 2.8 pulley.
arty:


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

And the results are awesome. Congratulatons


----------

